
WatchGuard to Acquire Panda Security - gus_
https://www.watchguard.com/wgrd-about/press-releases/watchguard-technologies-acquire-panda-security-extending-simplified
======
eb0la
That's fun.

I remember talking with Mikel, Panda Software founder, about firewalls about
20 years ago.

I was about to leave college and I was coding a socks4/5 proxy that could be
the base of an entrerprise firewall. Panda was interested to get into that
space because they had very good enterprise installed base for antivirus.

We didn't agree how to work together ; but after this I always thought there
was really nice people working in Panda software.

1-2 years later, they released their firewall as an add-on to their antivirus
package. It totally made sense by then.

I believe Watchguard is buying a lot of talent form Panda (plus wider
offering).

~~~
dordoka
I totally agree: loads of talent and really good technology. Hope the M&A
process goes smoothly!

